# Trying to recover Dx to 2.2



## ToRmEnT (Sep 13, 2011)

A coworker used Z4 root to root my phone last year.

the phone hasn't been stable since. I've had issue after issue with many apps, and it's either restore, or warranty exchange I did a factory restore after "unrooting" it with Z4. Updated it to 2.3 and THEN superuser app appeared again. My only ideal fix is to restore via flash. I have the RSDlite and the drivers. I can find the SBF for everything else except the droidX.

any idea where I can find the factory file?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

links and instructions here http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?399-UPDATED-GUIDE-LINKS-DX-SBF-s

moved to droid x section.


----------



## RageXmods (Jul 15, 2011)

After you flash the sbf, I would do a factory reset in the stock recovery too.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"RageXmods said:


> After you flash the sbf, I would do a factory reset in the stock recovery too.


Yea. Very important. Its step #10 in the instructions I gave him.


----------

